# what to feed the babies?



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

so ya my piranhas had their 3rd set of eggs, 1st set died do to bad timing of feeders and plecos raping all the babies before i noticed i even had babies, 2nd set i got lucky and syphoned the eggs into a 10g but when i fed them frozen brine shrimp, it was way too big for them and i couldn't vac out the debris and the 10g's quality was bad. this time they are staying in the 55g with their parents, why? most people say vac them out because the parents will eat them blabla. tell that to my small feeders who lived with my piranhas for months, my piranhas won't eat anything small than a finger, but anyway that's not the point.

the babies are one day old and this time i have access to live brine shrimp but they are bigger than the babies, i would assume like a lot of things, the babies eat their own egg and can live off that for a bit? this is about 100-200 babies + 3 fully grown piranha in a 55g


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

u should really seperate them. Most ppl put some baby snails in the fry tank to clean out the exxess shrimp.

they should be able to handle the brineshrimp.

Did u buy frozen brineshrimp from your lfs? 
if so that could explain cause frozen brineshrimp are usually adults or the big ones.

hatch the brineshrimp urself and feed them to the fry. Theyll be really really small so you wont have a problem


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Yeah I agree with Rocker. Hatch the brine shrimp in any container with an airstone if you want, and use a medicine dropper to feed them

BTW: the nutrient in the brine shrimp is only good for 2 days after hatching, so make sure you make two contrainers to keep the process rolling.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Louie D said:


> Yeah I agree with Rocker. Hatch the brine shrimp in any container with an airstone if you want, and use a medicine dropper to feed them
> 
> BTW: the nutrient in the brine shrimp is only good for 2 days after hatching, so make sure you make two contrainers to keep the process rolling.


Dont use an air stone.just use the bare tube.The airstone makes too manny bubbles and pushes the eggs up the container.I tried it with the airstone and wasted alot of eggs.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Fry said:


> Yeah I agree with Rocker. Hatch the brine shrimp in any container with an airstone if you want, and use a medicine dropper to feed them
> 
> BTW: the nutrient in the brine shrimp is only good for 2 days after hatching, so make sure you make two contrainers to keep the process rolling.


Dont use an air stone.just use the bare tube.The airstone makes too manny bubbles and pushes the eggs up the container.I tried it with the airstone and wasted alot of eggs.
[/quote]

the airstone is inteded to keep the hatched eggs at the top so you can remove them, and get the eggs moving so they hatch faster.


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

Why dont you hatch your own baby brine shrimp. You can find out how if you google "hatching your own baby brine shrimp"


----------

